# Rat Cages Again..



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I know this has been asked time and time again...

But I'm having issues deciding on a cage for my three rat girls, they are only young but the rex is allot bigger compaired to the double rex girls. So I still have to be a little careful with bar space.

I cant decide between

Ferplast Furet Plus cage
Rat Cages : Ferplast Furet Plus Cage: Rat & Ferret Cage FREE DELIVERY : EQUINECANINEFELINE
I was definatly going to buy this last night untill I read that someone said after filling it with toys and hammocks its more suitable for three rats. Ideally I would like to get a naked female or two to go in with my three now. So dont know if its big enough?



Jenny
Jenny Rat Cage by Ferplast-Cages and stands-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop
Just because its cheap. I have one already with an older rescue female in. Although I'm not too keen on the lack of access.


Or The Tall B/G rodent cage (if you scroll down its the one in blue and green)
Product
Now I like the idea of having a free standing cage I dont have to find a flat surface for it to go on. And I like the amount of room. I'm assuming that its a metal tray in the bottom? As my girls would definatly get through plastic. The only down side is I have heard of a couple of people who's rats have escaped from one. So not too sure how secure it is.

So which one? As my brain has had enough and my girls want a new cage.

Thanks!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I'd go for the furet plus or the tall chin (blue and green one - think they come in black/silver now at some places?).

The Jenny cage is apparently the work of the devil (access wise). I laugh when I see them second hand on Ebay for £50 starting bid, most rat owners I know who've had one throw them away :lol2:


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

we have the jenny cage and access is a nightmare- we have to take the whole top cage off to do anything- esp as my arms are so short i cant even reach to fill the food bowls through those stupid tiny doors (they dont even put them somewhere useful!) let alone anything else!


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Thanks : )

Yes Lisa the tall Chin cage on that site comes in black (which will be a little more easier on my eyes..lol)

So its between the furet or the Chin cage then...lol


----------



## Ruthy (Dec 10, 2007)

I agree, jenny cages are only good if you can modify them. Luckily i have some contacts where i can get jenny's dirt cheap, so thats what i buy and modify. Picking up another two at the end of the month.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

I have just asked this, and a lot of people seemed to like the 'Explorer' cage in the last link. It can be bought cheaper elsewhere. 

I have just bought a Jenny, as I needed something ASAP and it is hard to get stuff in NI. These are my first rats, so I'll see how it goes. It is cheap to buy the bigger doors, and easy to convert if I need to, but when I have more money, I am going to get an explorer anyway.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

If it's for girls, I'd invest in metal trays for it. They'll cost a fair bit, but I wouldn't have an Explorer again unless they had them. I had to get rid of mine because I was so sick of the quality (the girls ate the plastic trays in a matter of a couple of months - whereas my higher quality Ferret Nation was left unchewed).

I think there's a similar cage on Ebay with metal trays though?

Oh yep, here it is:
Massive Chinchilla Cage All Metal Large Ferret Rat on eBay, also, Chinchillas, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 06-May-09 14:21:42 BST)

Might just be cheaper to get the explorer and order some metal trays. :gasp:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I had a new base built for my Jenny cage which I got for free. A metal one. Then I used it for my pair of Zebra finches as they make really good bird cages with lots of room for flying and raising a clutch. And with the bars being small they are perfect for small birds. And if you have a crafty hubby, and you keep doors and mesh off old cages that bases have crack on, then you can make better sized doors and add a few more aswell.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

marthaMoo said:


> Or The Tall B/G rodent cage (if you scroll down its the one in blue and green)
> Product
> Now I like the idea of having a free standing cage I dont have to find a flat surface for it to go on. And I like the amount of room. I'm assuming that its a metal tray in the bottom? As my girls would definatly get through plastic. The only down side is I have heard of a couple of people who's rats have escaped from one. So not too sure how secure it is.
> 
> ...



i got one of these, but paid about £75 new and delivered off eBay.
nightmare to put together but quite easy when you make sense of it.
The bottom tray is quite shallow so they kick everything out.
seemed a bit flimsy as well
the ramps are easy to knock down as well


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

midori said:


> I have just asked this, and a lot of people seemed to like the 'Explorer' cage in the last link. It can be bought cheaper elsewhere.
> 
> I have just bought a Jenny, as I needed something ASAP and it is hard to get stuff in NI. These are my first rats, so I'll see how it goes. It is cheap to buy the bigger doors, and easy to convert if I need to, but when I have more money, I am going to get an explorer anyway.


im getting the explorer it looks brilliant(should be here in a week i cant wait!)  my lot arent really chewers but ive got storage boxes to give them deeper bases... i think its worth the price tbh the benefits seem to well outweigh the few negatives, yet to see for my self but read alot of satisfied reviews


----------



## lesingleby (Apr 6, 2009)

i have a jenny and a freddy and to be hoenst i dont see what all the fuss is about access in the jenny cage, my rats happily come out when i open the doors at the bottom and i have access in the top to hang their hammoks so access is not a big issue speaking from my experience.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for the advice everyone, I bought a Ferplast Furet Plus cage.

Now I'm just twiddling my fingers awaiting for its arrival..lol


----------



## mupsy (Apr 22, 2009)

Let us know how you get on! I have 10 rattys in my explorer cage hehe. I have two jenny cages and you will be glad you didn't choose it, If you are picky about cleaning they are hard to acess! 
The rats should have a lovely time in their new cage


----------



## lesingleby (Apr 6, 2009)

mupsy i clean my entire cage out - washed once a week and more often if it gets overly dirty and still i dont see the problem, loads of people seem to give them a bad write up


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I am not a happy bunny...

Cage arrived this morning, One of the corners of the cage is smashed.

I have emailed the company (this morning), I tried to ring but it was busy.

It does say the will replace or refund on damaged goods.

I have no idea why people dont pack these things properly.

So now I have to wait for them to get back to me and sort it out.


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

:devil: i would be mad !!!! hope you get it sorted and a new 1 and keep the old for wasting your time hehehe:lol2: hope your rats love the cage


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

Forgot to say jenny cages are fine for me my rats happy come out and say hello take the top of for cleaning Bad point is when you got a new rat who dont no you and its hard to get him/her! from the doors but other than that its great i love my jenny always will


----------



## nikki22 (Jun 5, 2009)

Ruthy said:


> I agree, jenny cages are only good if you can modify them. Luckily i have some contacts where i can get jenny's dirt cheap, so thats what i buy and modify. Picking up another two at the end of the month.


 

hiya im lookin into gettin a jeeny where would i get a cheap one or do they just do them for u ??


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

try ebay or your local paper


----------

